# Timberwolves try to cope with a full season of losing



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.twincities.com/timberwolves/ci_14832270?nclick_check=1



> The Timberwolves knew this would be a rough season. Another round of rebuilding left them stocked in future salary cap room and draft picks but low in current talent and expectations.
> 
> And so, they have tried to cope.
> 
> ...


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

As much as it sounds really bad for them. I expect The Wolves to be a breakout team next year, all they really need is real scoring/shooting SG/SF like a Brandon Roy or Danny Granger and they are good.

You already have Kevin Love who is a great rebounder, you have a nice bigman with Ryan Hollins, Darko is starting to show signs of life. Cory Brewer is now starting to play to his potential, Flynn is only going to get better.

It's not that bad for Minni.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I think Minny needs Evan Turner. Either him or Derrick Favors(for defensive purposes)...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Evan Turner would be a fantastic fit for the T-Wolves, for two reasons. One he'd provide a much needed number one perimeter scorer. Secondly, he'd give them the flexibility to let Corey Brewer move back to small forward.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Let's not forget the large waiting list of talent they have in the Euroleague. I have never seen a sports team put so much talent on layaway like the Wolves.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

They aren't coping, people just don't care. Seriously, if they just skipped some games it would not have been a big deal.

I'm sure the players and organization would have liked a 40-42 season like Memphis, but otherwise 25 wins = 15 wins = 35 wins, basically.


----------

